

Are you a developer with speaking anxiety? - anxioushacker
http://hearyoume.com/

======
chromejs10
To be fair, it wasn't a smart idea to wait and decide who would give a status
update with no preparation minutes before a big investor meeting... I think a
number of people would be nervous about being put on the spot like that

~~~
anxioushacker
That's true. Still, I can't accept knowing that if I get put on the spot I'll
just freeze up like that.

